# Gold brookie?



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I am going with just an odd colored Brookie as well. They can have some weird variations. Look at the one I caught last year. It's all kinds of crazy looking.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I have to repeat myself Palomino brook trout. In other words a rare color morph of the common brook trout.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Of course it could be a Palomino Brook Trout. Apparently it's a rare color morph of a common Brook Trout.


----------



## Finno (Jun 17, 2011)

That fish is most definitely a Splake, which is a cross between a Brookie and a Laker. I'm not exactly sure where the river was that you fished, but I bet you can find some place those to fish could have "hybridized". I've caught them in the NW Upper peninsula, but never down here. Very nice catch!


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

Finno said:


> That fish is most definitely a Splake, which is a cross between a Brookie and a Laker. I'm not exactly sure where the river was that you fished, but I bet you can find some place those to fish could have "hybridized". I've caught them in the NW Upper peninsula, but never down here. Very nice catch!


I have never seen a splake that light in color, I would say just an odd colored brookie. Nice catch!


----------



## cptncor (Dec 30, 2010)

doubtful this is a splake, would need to have much more of a forked tail. I am going with some variation of a brookie for sure.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Wacokid, that's a cool looking brookie but it has an ugly @$$ mug behind it. You can tell RB I said that!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, whatever it is...the fish in the pond at Bass Pro several years back were in fact Golden Trout, I worked there and read the sign describing them as such 5 days a week. They haven't had them there for years, this was back in 2003ish.

And you are correct about this one not having the redish stripe/splotches down the lateral line.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

:banghead3


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

has anyone considered it could be palomino brook trout?


----------



## skamaniac97 (Feb 17, 2009)

looks like a brookie thats been dead in a warm creel for a few hours.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> has anyone considered it could be palomino brook trout?


 ha ha


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> has anyone considered it could be palomino brook trout?


 
Good call, Boomer. You may be right. I wish we would have thought of that earlier lol.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

skamaniac97 said:


> looks like a brookie thats been dead in a warm creel for a few hours.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I believe Golden Trout are a variation of Rainbow Trout. That most definitely has the markings of a Brook Trout. Caught in Ogemaw County? I would say the chances of it being a Splake are almost zero, unless it was planted, since Lakers are lake fish, and I doubt they migrate to Ogemaw. Well, I suppose there is a very slim chance. It really doesn't look like the Splake I have seen. 

It could be a Palomino Brook Trout, which is a rare color morph of a Brook Trout, from my understanding. :evilsmile


----------



## C&R_Flyguy (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm originally from PA. I have caught Golden Rainbows (aka Palominos that are specifically bred by a hatchery-originated in West Virginia), Tiger Trout, and every other species of trout to be found there. That being said, I don't know where you caught the fish, however there are many different strains of brook trout and coloration can be dependent on things like genetics, ph of stream, water temperature, and diet. It's a beautiful fish, but it isn't some morph/hybrid/freak of nature. I also used to fish the Blue Ridge Mountains in VA, TN, NC. Compare a brook trout caught from PA with one caught in the South where the climate is warmer. You will see various differentiations in color between the two. Compare a brook trout caught from Big Spring Creek in PA (pure spring creek) with one caught in a freestone creek w/i PA Appalachians, and you will see big color variations. I have not made enough posts or I would upload pictures of brook trout from all of these places so you and others can see. Given the pic, you have found a very healthy stream if that fish is any indication.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

wow..after reading this thread,i cant understand how mst does't have a complex..


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

lostontheice said:


> wow..after reading this thread,i cant understand how mst does't have a complex..


he can def take a beating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol:


skamaniac97 said:


> looks like a brookie thats been dead in a warm creel for a few hours.


 that what it looks like to me also


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Has anyone mentioned palimino brook trout?:lol: Definately not a splake.


----------

